# Board ft



## John Bissell (Dec 16, 2007)

I know this is gonna make me sound ignorant but i'll ask anyway. I an looking for a new hanger and finisher for my remodel jobs and new construction when I do any. i called a guy that a builder I do some work for recommended and he gave me a price per bd ft. i only ever heard locally guys charging per sq ft and I wont to be sure I know exactly what this means. Thanks, sorry in advance for being an ignorant *******.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey, no problemo. Pricing by the board foot is normaly done in new construction. Not usually for reno work, as it is hard to determine how much goofy stuff there is to deal with in reno work.

Anyway per board foot means x amount for every square foot of drywall. 

For ROUGH pricing I will take the square footage of a house times 3 to get the board footage of drywall. For an accurate amount you need to do a proper take off. This can be done off the drawings.

FYI my drywall guy right now up here is charging $2.00 sq.ft. That's supply board, tape and sand.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

One board foot is 1' x 12" x 1"

It more of a volume measurement.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> One board foot is 1' x 12" x 1"
> 
> It more of a volume measurement.


:laughing: Ron, don't confuse him, that's for lumber.


----------



## the_texture_guy (Dec 31, 2010)

John Bissell said:


> I know this is gonna make me sound ignorant but i'll ask anyway. I an looking for a new hanger and finisher for my remodel jobs and new construction when I do any. i called a guy that a builder I do some work for recommended and he gave me a price per bd ft. i only ever heard locally guys charging per sq ft and I wont to be sure I know exactly what this means. Thanks, sorry in advance for being an ignorant *******.


In florida we charge per board, meaning each piece the hang the hangers get say 10 bucks, The finishers get 10 and the texture guys get 2.50. that is the way it should be done, its alot easier to ad up board counts then it is to do square footage. That might be what it means, or maybe they say we will give you 1 dollar per board foot or something like that. which would be 12 bucks. its just so much easier to say per board honestly and i am not sure why people price anything out differntly then per board. maybe i am to new school and like the simplicity of saying. ok so i get $250 for spraying 100 boards. a lot less math in it.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

katoman said:


> :laughing: Ron, don't confuse him, that's for lumber.


OOPS. I didn't catch the hanger/finisher part. I'm glad someone is paying attention.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Per board? I havn't heard of that. Like you say, maybe a Florida thing.

Is that price for an 8' sheet, 10' or 12' ?

I'm pretty sure he is looking at a price per square foot of drywall. This is the normal method of calculating, as the builder or general contractor can easily determine how much drywall is needed before bidding a job.

He can then simply call his DW company and say I've got x number of feet of DW on this job coming up, how much are you charging right now. This is needed before the general quotes the job.

Up here anyways, it's been like that ever since drywall was invented.


----------



## John Bissell (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, his price was 37 cents per board ft. i talked to the builder and he said that the rate around my neck of the woods is 37-41 cents per bd ft. Thats to hang, tape level 4, and texture.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

John Bissell said:


> Thanks for the replies, his price was 37 cents per board ft. i talked to the builder and he said that the rate around my neck of the woods is 37-41 cents per bd ft. Thats to hang, tape level 4, and texture.


I take it he is supplying all materials?


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Good price --this area is around $2.00 a sq ft---Best to double check that price--the cheap guy might go out of business (or retire on all that profit)


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

mikeswoods said:


> Good price --this are is around $2.00 a sq ft---Best to double check that price--the cheap guy might go out of business (or retire on all that profit)


Mike, I take it you are supply materials at that price? 

I hope the OP it is labour only.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Wait a minute, that's still too cheap. Who's going to board and tape for $.37 a foot?


----------



## John Bissell (Dec 16, 2007)

I supply the board. It does seem cheap, but guys are framing houses around here for 2.75 sg ft so who knows. Thats why I started doing remodels.


----------



## the_texture_guy (Dec 31, 2010)

katoman said:


> Wait a minute, that's still too cheap. Who's going to board and tape for $.37 a foot?


What would you do if i told you right now that in florida, specifically orlando, the hangers and finishers are lucky if they can get $4 per board to hang, $4 to finish and then $2 to spray. When i say per board i litteraly mean. If i put up one sheet of 4x12 drywall, i get $4. If i finish it, i get $4. if i spray it, i get $2, granted i just do texture. but yes whne you say .37 sounds cheap it is still more then the $4 a board we are making here in florida. it is. so intotal the drywall contractor can only get $10 per board. he isnt making any money, he is just paying his insurances and stuff if that. 

This is what is wrong with florida right now. so many contractors just "want to work" that they forget what a business is about so they bow down to the corporation and do it for that cheap price because some one else will do it if they don't and they are affraid to lose the work. 

anyone want to come hang here?

BTW I used to live in gulfport and still have friends there.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

$.37 for labor to hang, tape, sand, & texture is about what we pay here in Albuquerque now. 

Several years back, on a small single story house with 9' ceilings we had 8,000 sq ft of board. The hangar showed up Friday afternoon and finished Sunday afternoon, he worked alone. He made $900. His brother spent a week taping, sanding, texturing. He made $1,200.

That came out to about $0.26 per square ft of board. Sounds cheap, but, if you can make that kind of income on a job with so few barriers to entry and requiring such a small up-front investment, you're doing OK. 

The key is speed.

Obviously this is clean new construction, nothing in the way, materials on site and stocked, everything ready for the rockers and tapers. Remodels would cost a lot more. Complex stuff like coffered ceilings, fancy layered posts, anything other than flat and square would cost more.


----------



## kj6887 (May 23, 2010)

i remember a few yrs back when everybody needed rock hung and work was great we could get 12 dollars just to hang a 4x12 = .25 a foot and that was just to hang and that was the only the stuff 8 ft or lower .

now lucky if i can find anyone that needs rock hung and if i do im looking at .16 if i want to get the job 

I hate construction why is it like this ? How many other industries are like this.


----------



## the_texture_guy (Dec 31, 2010)

thom said:


> $.37 for labor to hang, tape, sand, & texture is about what we pay here in Albuquerque now.
> 
> Several years back, on a small single story house with 9' ceilings we had 8,000 sq ft of board. The hangar showed up Friday afternoon and finished Sunday afternoon, he worked alone. He made $900. His brother spent a week taping, sanding, texturing. He made $1,200.
> 
> ...



I have missinformed you then.

In florida, based on the way you do it. it pays $0.20 per square/ft. that is 480 dollars less. our figures would be 664 for hang 664 for tape, and 332 for texture. us texture guys have to supply our material here. the contractor doesnt give us any materials at all. so take out about 90 dollars for wall spray, another 20 for masking materials, if you use labor maybe 20 buck for that if the house is easy which here they can be a pain eveen at that size and gas at another 20 to get to the job. we make nothing at 2 a board. we are supposed to get 2.50 some contractors are only paying 1.70.....


----------



## the_texture_guy (Dec 31, 2010)

kj6887 said:


> i remember a few yrs back when everybody needed rock hung and work was great we could get 12 dollars just to hang a 4x12 = .25 a foot and that was just to hang and that was the only the stuff 8 ft or lower .
> 
> now lucky if i can find anyone that needs rock hung and if i do im looking at .16 if i want to get the job
> 
> I hate construction why is it like this ? How many other industries are like this.


Alot. and the reason it is like this is, now don't take offense, the sub contractors are all pussies.

The are afraid to say no. so they do it for a lower price "just to work". because there will be another schmuck right around the corner that is willing to do it or do it lower then what you will, then you lose the gc because he is the lower bidder by a penny just so he can work. noone is making a profit. If all these contractors would just say no. our economy would pick back up. the workers are making more then the owners. I have the balls to tell a gc i wont work for that. I don't care if it costs me the work, because it will cost me my house when i loose money just to get up in the morning because the work they want done, you need labor help to do it and they have you drive all over creation to get to it, with gas increasing along with materials because gas goes up, then they make the job cost per board even lower to make up for their increase in gas prices and the sub just says "ok ill do it" like a friggin moron. i sit at home alot because of this but i do get remodels and i will not budge on my price very much because i have a cost of living and i feel as a sub i should be paid fairly for my wages. The other problem is the developers and home builders want to make their same profit for the year that they did the year before so in order to do that, they tell the gc to lower their prices. and they do it so they can keep the work. They should require every person asking for a construction related business license to take a 1 month business course so they understand how to invoice, do a proper estimate with all materials, instead of guessing, and then that will let them know when they look at it where the money goes and if they wil make any. Maybe then they will wake up and realize that its not worth just saying "ok ill do it for that". its going to be like this for along time until everyone else grows balls. Once the home builders can't get someone to build the houses, what do they do. Ive always said the little guy is in control if he really wants to be. but they bow down to the person paying. the people paying need to bow down to the people doing the work and maybe things will get better. All a sub wants is to make a decent living just like an executive does and i feel we deserve that. Yes the cost of housing may go up a bit but its a trade off. I could rant more and more, but for sanity sake i wont.


----------



## MasterBuilt (Dec 17, 2010)

Katoman said:


> FYI my drywall guy right now up here is charging $2.00 sq.ft. That's supply board, tape and sand.


I got a quote yesterday from one of the bigger dywall companies ...... 4000 sq. ft.....5/8" board, tape, and texture to 13', firetape to 19'......$3,021.00.


----------



## Rouerplastering (Sep 6, 2010)

MasterBuilt said:


> I got a quote yesterday from one of the bigger dywall companies ...... 4000 sq. ft.....5/8" board, tape, and texture to 13', firetape to 19'......$3,021.00.


We're in that neighborhood around here too, for plaster.


----------

